# Lamb “gyro”



## BKING! (May 9, 2018)

Lamb “gyro”! (Couldn’t find pita bread at the store so used tortilla wraps)

Smoker temp: 350 deg f
Wood: 2 oz cherry 
Rub: salt, black pepper, onion powder, garlic powder, basil, and rosemary.
Gyro sauce: sour cream and smidges of garlic powder, dill, and mustard powder.
Toppings: feta cheese, spinach, cucumber,gyro sauce, and tomatoes.


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 9, 2018)

That looks really good !!


----------



## normanaj (May 9, 2018)

Nice.

Being Armenian and living in New England this is something I grew up with.


----------



## BKING! (May 9, 2018)

normanaj said:


> Nice.
> 
> Being Armenian and living in New England this is something I grew up with.



Lamb definitely has a very different flavor from what I’m used to but it’s very good!


----------



## normanaj (May 9, 2018)

Btw there are some great places to buy good bread,just Google them.

For me locally we have a great market in Providence called Sonia's


----------



## gmc2003 (May 9, 2018)

Lamb is one thing on my to-do list. I haven't had it a long long time. Hopefully sometime this summer. Yours looks great.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## BKING! (May 9, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Lamb is one thing on my to-do list. I haven't had it a long long time. Hopefully sometime this summer. Yours looks great.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris



It definitely has a great flavor. I had it one other time and wasn’t a fan. I guess the seasoning makes the difference.


----------



## one eyed jack (May 9, 2018)

It all looks great BKING but I am really liking your meat pic's.  I haven't tried Lamb on a smoker yet,  (Actually haven't even eaten any in many years).

What was the name of the cut you used for your Gyro's and what IT did you cook it too?


----------



## BKING! (May 9, 2018)

one eyed jack said:


> It all looks great BKING but I am really liking your meat pic's.  I haven't tried Lamb on a smoker yet,  (Actually haven't even eaten any in many years).
> 
> What was the name of the cut you used for your Gyro's and what IT did you cook it too?



Thanks! It was a boneless leg of lamb I picked up at Costco. It was cooked medium to medium well depending on where I probed.


----------



## one eyed jack (May 9, 2018)

BKING! said:


> Thanks! It was a boneless leg of lamb I picked up at Costco. It was cooked medium to medium well depending on where I probed.



Thanks for the comeback.


----------



## Gwanger (May 9, 2018)

one eyed jack said:


> Thanks for the comeback.


A lot of people when cooking lamb cook in oven and put it in a roasting pan and then don't really like the taste. When lamb cooks it gets a gamey flavor bc it was cooked in its own fat. Cook the lamb in a roaster with a rack in it and get it off the rendered fat and lamb will be much better tasting.I haven't tried smoking a leg of lamb but I am guessing that it would be excelent bc racks in smoker would keep it off the rendered fat.


----------



## one eyed jack (May 9, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> A lot of people when cooking lamb cook in oven and put it in a roasting pan and then don't really like the taste. When lamb cooks it gets a gamey flavor bc it was cooked in its own fat. Cook the lamb in a roaster with a rack in it and get it off the rendered fat and lamb will be much better tasting.I haven't tried smoking a leg of lamb but I am guessing that it would be excelent bc racks in smoker would keep it off the rendered fat.



Thanks for your input Gwanger.  Ill add it to my lamb notes.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 10, 2018)

Looks really yummy! ... I love Feta cheese...your lamb looks amazing!

P.s I love chicken gyros too with chips on a pitta :D

Charlotte


----------



## gmc2003 (May 10, 2018)

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> Looks really yummy! ... I love Feta cheese...your lamb looks amazing!
> 
> P.s I love chicken gyros too with chips on a pitta :D
> 
> Charlotte



Your countries chips or our countries chips. Sounds interesting.

Chris


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 10, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Your countries chips or our countries chips. Sounds interesting.
> 
> Chris


Sorry completely forgot about the difference :oops:haha british chips (like fries but not the skinny kind) 

...although I have had a crisp sandwich as a snack before (potato chips on white bread with butter) or even a chip butty (fries on bread and butter) yum! :p We Brits are crazy don't mind us haha


----------



## SmokinAl (May 10, 2018)

Gosh that looks good!
Nicely done!
Al


----------

